# Updated BUG OUT/GET HOME BAG



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I have almost got my kit how I want it. This time I have pictures of everything out of the bag but still how it goes in the bag as opposed to all of the dry bags being dumped out. * = I dont have it yet.
SHELTER:
camo 3 man dome tent, camo 8x10' tarp, green poncho, 100' paracord,

























































































poly string, blanket, *US GI sleep mat

TOOLS:
hatchet/pry bar/hammer in one, shovel, machete, saw, tool kit, gun cleaning kit, utility knife, *sharpening stone,

FOOD &COOKING:
3 days food, seasoning, sugar, salt & pepper, Mess kit, stove, fuel, utinsils, pot holder, lighter, matches, trioxane, filet knife & sheath. *Rod & reel, tackle

WATER & WATER PURIFACATION: 
3 liters water, *water filtration pump, water purifacation tablets, steel water bottle, coffee filters,

FIRE & LIGHT:
e-candles, flashlight, *AAs, lighters, w/p matches, trioxane, tinder, hand sanitizer, magnesium block & striker,

HEALTH:
FAK, hygiene kit, bug spray, sun block, foot & body powder, extra socks, underwear, & clothes

WEAPON SYSTEM:
.223 rifle + extra mags & sling 
9mm pistol + extra mags & holster
Fixed blade knife & sheath
Molle vest + magazine/dump/misc. Pouches


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Here is a video with everything out.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

You have alot of "stuff" most of which you don't need. You don't have an adequate sleeping bag which is an essential (maybe the most essential) piece of survival equipment. A good down bag weighs between 1 and 2 lbs. A good tent comes in handy in bad weather. You can find one that weighs around 2 lbs. You have food but it ain't three days worth. Three days worth of food should weigh around 6 lbs and contain around 10,000 calories. Why would someone need a pistol and a rifle?

You need something to cut with, a knife not three or four, no E-tool, no machette,. A couple of ways to make a fire, mini Bic and waterproof matches or flint and steel. You need clothes that will keep you warm and dry in the weather you expect to see. At a minimum this will be a waterproof/windproof layer such as Goretex or Frogtoggs top and bottom. An insulating layer such like 200 wt fleece top and bottom and a base layer like polypro of capilene. Gloves and Hat.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> You have alot of "stuff" most of which you don't need. You don't have an adequate sleeping bag which is an essential (maybe the most essential) piece of survival equipment. A good down bag weighs between 1 and 2 lbs. A good tent comes in handy in bad weather. You can find one that weighs around 2 lbs. You have food but it ain't three days worth. Three days worth of food should weigh around 6 lbs and contain around 10,000 calories. Why would someone need a pistol and a rifle?
> 
> You need something to cut with, a knife not three or four, no E-tool, no machette,. A couple of ways to make a fire, mini Bic and waterproof matches or flint and steel. You need clothes that will keep you warm and dry in the weather you expect to see. At a minimum this will be a waterproof/windproof layer such as Goretex or Frogtoggs top and bottom. An insulating layer such like 200 wt fleece top and bottom and a base layer like polypro of capilene. Gloves and Hat.


I have a sog seal pup fixed blade, an entrenching tool, a machete, a saw,& a hachett.
I live in Florida so cold isnt that big a deal. My blanket & clothes on while in my tent? Ill be OK.
I have a nice tent. Its a lil heavy but.... Im good with it.
The reason I have 2 guns is so I can fold the rifle up and put it in the pack or stash the rifle and the pack and I still have a sufficient & conealable weapon. 
A full size high cap 9mm pistol & a few extra mags is a must for me.
I do want a rain suit. 
I have w/p matches, magnesium & striker, lighters.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking good buddy.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Most folks die of hyopthermia in "Florida" weather. 'Bout the coldest I've ever been was in a swamp on Eglin AFB.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Looking good buddy.


Thanks man. Im sure it will keep changing.


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Most folks die of hyopthermia in "Florida" weather. 'Bout the coldest I've ever been was in a swamp on Eglin AFB.


If you get wet. Yea that is bad. But if your in dry warm clothes with a blanket a fire and a tent. You should be ok.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> If you get wet. Yea that is bad. But if your in dry warm clothes with a blanket a fire and a tent. You should be ok.


Remember that in a survival situation a fire is a big invitation to "Come kill me!" or maybe just "Take my stuff!"


----------



## swampman85 (Feb 11, 2013)

You will need a gas mask and some water proof bags and a map or two


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

What are you gonna do with a gas mask?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

swampman85 said:


> You will need a gas mask and some water proof bags and a map or two


I have water proof "dry bags"
I also have a respirator. I dont always bring the respirator but a gas mask is definantly a good investment.

I do need to get a local map to navigate off road.

Thanks for your input


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> What are you gonna do with a gas mask?


Ever eat a whole can of SPAM by yourself?


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Remember that in a survival situation a fire is a big invitation to "Come kill me!" or maybe just "Take my stuff!"


True.
when I get to my BOL I am going to make a somewhat concealed fire pit. 
I will dig a fox hole near my campsite so if any threats present themself I have a good advantage


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

If you really want to survive and must cook build a clandestine fire, small twig fire in a hole, cook and then leave the area. Best to do it during daylight.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

A very solid set up, but have you ever tried to actually carry all that? That is a ton of stuff IMO. But I only have a limited number of posts so I don't know what I"m talking about yet


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Mase92 said:


> A very solid set up, but have you ever tried to actually carry all that? That is a ton of stuff IMO. But I only have a limited number of posts so I don't know what I"m talking about yet


Lol. Yea its heavy. I have carried it. Standing still is worse than walking.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> Lol. Yea its heavy. I have carried it. Standing still is worse than walking.


WOW! I'm very impressed. Again, nice set up, I envy it...for now  lol


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

swjohnsey said:


> Most folks die of hyopthermia in "Florida" weather. 'Bout the coldest I've ever been was in a swamp on Eglin AFB.


Ive tromped around in some of those same swamps. During the summer its freakin nasty. During the winter with the humid wind blowing in off the Gulf its down right miserable. I know what you mean.


----------

